# Do black lives matter



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 4, 2020)

I have been pondering this conundrum for days.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 4, 2020)

It depends on the black person.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 4, 2020)

Only their penises.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jun 4, 2020)

Unironically yeah. Everybody's life matters, until shit happens that changes it. Like murder. Or rape. Shit like that.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 4, 2020)

Yours don’t.


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 4, 2020)

Everyone's life matters. Everyone, regardless of skin color, orientation, etc. I do sincerely believe that.

However, if you're acting like a fucking dick, I will happily shit on you. It's that simple.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2020)

no lives matter


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Watermelanin (Jun 4, 2020)

Well yes. But it depends on the context. Sometimes they only matter 3/5ths as much. Other times they're worth 50/13.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jun 4, 2020)

To quote Moonman: "They're worth less than fecal matter"

Alright to be serious yes Black lives do matter. ALL lives matter. Police brutality should be an issue that transcends race and all the other nonsense the media tries to divide everyone with. By framing it as a racial issue it prevents half the country from coming together on the issue thus preventing any attempt at really fixing the issue outside of B.S. sensitivity training courses and Nogs chimpingout every now and then.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 4, 2020)

deep thought: does a mouse's life matter? if not, why does a human's life matter? what makes a human's life more valuable than a mouse's life? intelligence? if that's the case, stupid people's lives matter significantly less than a normal person's life and retard lives are worth no more than a monkey or dolphin's life.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 4, 2020)

Crime Statistics show that black people don't even believe black lives matter.

I just say they're like Peta or Autism Speaks where they claim to be an organization for a cause and then work against their own cause.


----------



## Annoying Thick Bitch (Jun 4, 2020)

Black on Black crime stats tell me that Blacks don't care about other Blacks [no matter how much they yell BLM].  I would be remiss if I didn't state that it is indicative of how little this group of people [in general] value both their own and others' lives.  Now if it's a phone, sneakers and materialistic things, then they value those above many lives. 
The only people who truly care about Black lives are those espousing that ALL LIVES matter; a comment which will see you labelled a Racist faster than Hillary deleted those drives!
Whites who virtue signal and get on their knees do not care about Black lives and it is NOT how to end Racism; more so, it will perpetuate it..

PS: I should have not thought about this and just liked @NOT Sword Fighter Super's comment LOL


----------



## Not a fake name (Jun 4, 2020)

Lives only matter as much as you want them to. And every life is only worth as much as you think it is, trying to quantify anyone’s worth is always going to end in a dispute, because no one views anyone else on the same level as themselves. That said;


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hell yeah they do black chicks r hot


----------



## Watermelanin (Jun 4, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> deep thought: does a mouse's life matter? if not, why does a human's life matter? what makes a human's life more valuable than a mouse's life? intelligence? if that's the case, stupid people's lives matter significantly less than a normal person's life and retard lives are worth no more than a monkey or dolphin's life.


That one's pretty straightforward:
Morality is largely a pragmatic construct. The question at hand almost always "would society function better or worse if people behaved in [x] manner?"
In the case of which lives matter, we all generally agree being murdered is a bad thing. So killing people is wrong in most cases. We generally agree that rodents are a nuisance, so their lives don't matter so much. Pet animals are in a middle ground because they provide us comfort and utility.

If you're wondering why humans come first: the simple answer is because WE'RE human.


----------



## I don't like jews (Jun 4, 2020)

I used to think so


----------



## Yamma Damma (Jun 4, 2020)

Black lives as in people who are black that just want to live and love like everyone else? Hell yeah they do.
Black lives as in the negros destroying shit, LARPing as full-blooded africans when the extent of their african knowledge is the commercials from UNICEF and the Lion King, and making non-negros trip over themselves in any conversation by telling them they'll always be racist no matter what they do? No. Fuck them and their ratnest hairstyles.

You can support black people without supporting Black Lives Matter. I'm sure there were blacks who didn't support Malcom X, the Black Panthers, or even MLK back in the day. Just like there's blacks who don't support Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, and of course Obama.

Assuming every person who shares the same traits must think and do the same things? There's a word for that.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 4, 2020)

This is deep like a coochie that's just been ravaged by a big black cock


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't like jews said:


> I used to think so



I never had any issues with black people ever, until they made me dislike them. Good job, BLM.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jun 4, 2020)

No lives matter.


----------



## BingBong (Jun 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 4, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> That one's pretty straightforward:
> Morality is largely a pragmatic construct. The question at hand almost always "would society function better or worse if people behaved in [x] manner?"
> In the case of which lives matter, we all generally agree being murdered is a bad thing. So killing people is wrong in most cases. We generally agree that rodents are a nuisance, so their lives don't matter so much. Pet animals are in a middle ground because they provide us comfort and utility.
> 
> If you're wondering why humans come first: the simple answer is because WE'RE human.


yeah but morality and society is gay


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Jun 4, 2020)

It really depends on how your judging it.  

In a cosmic sense?  Fuck no, human life means nothing...

In terms of value relative to humans?  Very little, like everyone else...


----------



## Higgins (Jun 4, 2020)

Strange Wilderness said:


> To quote Moonman: "They're worth less than fecal matter"
> 
> Alright to be serious yes Black lives do matter. ALL lives matter. Police brutality should be an issue that transcends race and all the other nonsense the media tries to divide everyone with. By framing it as a racial issue it prevents half the country from coming together on the issue thus preventing any attempt at really fixing the issue outside of B.S. sensitivity training courses and Nogs chimpingout every now and then.



It only prevents people 'coming together" if you lack empathy. It's a racial issue due to A). Media sensationalization (black death gets ratings) and B) the sordid history between law enforcement and African Americans (Jim Crow, the War on Drugs, etc.) Police brutality would transcend race if white people actually cared about the times when it happens to their race. Those deaths are used as a form of whataboutism to silence the concerns of others. Both sides ("Nogs" and 'White Devils") of the coin refuse to see the others' perspective. 

There's an actual conversation to be had about the increased militarization, the quality of the training cops receive, ways to repair the damaged image of law enforcement in the US.



Guts Gets Some said:


> I never had any issues with black people ever, until they made me dislike them. Good job, BLM.



Congrats, you're just like the black people who stereotype whites as all being racist.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## heathercho (Jun 5, 2020)

When they matter to other niggers, then they'll matter to me. Until they sort that out, I have no time for their bullshit.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 5, 2020)

*Blue lives matter*


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 5, 2020)

Black Lives: Yes

Nigger Lives: No


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 5, 2020)

Black Deaths Matter


----------



## haurchefant (Jun 5, 2020)

Black lives matter. They just have no business being anywhere near real nations.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 5, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> *Blue lives matter*


GET OUT OF MY CAR!


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Jun 5, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> Like murder. Or rape.


Or shoplifting.  Or playing your music too loud.  Or minding your own business in your own home.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 5, 2020)

As much as every other life which is to say not much

Seriously though all life is sacred and stupid identity politics do nothing but sow paranoia and hatred


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Jun 5, 2020)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> Or shoplifting.  Or playing your music too loud.  Or minding your own business in your own home.


Oh and whistling at white women regardless of whether or not you actually did it.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 5, 2020)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> Oh and whistling at white women regardless of whether or not you actually did it.


tell them you like their shoes

and then ask to see their feet

bitches love that.  i learned that trick from Dick Masterson


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 5, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> deep thought: does a mouse's life matter? if not, why does a human's life matter? what makes a human's life more valuable than a mouse's life? intelligence? if that's the case, stupid people's lives matter significantly less than a normal person's life and retard lives are worth no more than a monkey or dolphin's life.


It's not human intelligence that makes them matter more, it's genetic similarity.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jun 5, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> tell them you like their shoes
> 
> and then ask to see their feet
> 
> bitches love that.  i learned that trick from Dick Masterson



But then you might be pegged as some crazy foot fetish person or worse the girl your trying to holler with has a foot fetish then your SOL


----------



## Spl00gies (Jun 5, 2020)

All Lives Matt-no, no, no - sir... SIR! PLEASE PUT DOWN THE PITCHFORK - that's not what I meant!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 5, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> Unironically yeah. Everybody's life matters, until shit happens that changes it. Like murder. Or rape. Shit like that.


Shut up, this is Deep Thoughts, we're racist here.


----------



## Positron (Jun 5, 2020)

_You_ make your life matter.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 5, 2020)

If they don't matter to black people, why is the burden to care placed on me?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 5, 2020)

Statistically they matter less because the black community leaders are very much against progress and self-improvement.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 5, 2020)

#humanitymatters

Who doesn’t like humanity?

Plus, how could OP not understand that Social Darwinism exists? People want to talk about population control, but not natural selection.

It always confused me.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jun 5, 2020)

D: Black lives don't matter.
D: So here's the thing -- all that black culture is so important, it's enriched all of our lives, but what is the subject of all of it? The hardship faced by the blacks. All of their music, all of their movies, everything is about the negative experience of being black, it's about how America treats black people like they don't matter, it's about how we've tortured them, it's about how we've put them down over all the years. So, if black lives mattered, we wouldn't have gotten any of this amazing art that has shaped pop culture today.



Spoiler






			https://youtu.be/3Tf0HeCaIbU?t=2203
		

D: Our third debate tonight is 'do black lives matter?', and I know my stance on this one, Mumkey.
M: Let's hear it, because I need to do some research.
D: Black lives don't matter.
M: Oh shit.
D: And here's why. You see, black culture is one of the most important cultural forces in all of America.
M: In what way. I don't believe you.
D: It's had the biggest impact on the trajectory of how things have been going. Black people have created blues, which was the forefather of rock music, they created R&B, forefather of all modern pop, rap, now rap is a mainstream genre.
M: Okay, it seems like you're arguing why they do matter.
D: We'll get to this, Mumkey. Don't jump ahead of me now.
M: Okay.
D: So black people, y'know, racist stereotypes have become hilarious, comedy basically comes from the idea that there's people who are different. So here's the thing -- all that black culture is so important, it's enriched all of our lives, but what is the subject of all of it? The hardship faced by the blacks. All of their music, all of their movies, everything is about the negative experience of being black, it's about how America treats black people like they don't matter, it's about how we've tortured them, it's about how we've put them down over all the years. So, if black lives mattered, we wouldn't have gotten any of this amazing art that has shaped pop culture today.
M: Okay.
D: Ergo, black lives don't matter, because if they did, then we would lose black culture.
M: So black lives don't matter because all of their culture is about how they do matter?
D: All of their art is about how they're treated like they don't matter --
M: -- But they actually do.
D: If we treated them like they did matter, they would not have created all this art, which in turn, we would lose out on all of our modern culture.
M: Okay, so it sounds like you're giving an argument for why you don't want them to matter, but not if they actually do or not.
D: Well, I think that to say that black lives do matter would be to run counter to their entire culture, Like if we say black lives matter, we're basically spitting in the face of everything black people have ever told us about themselves. So what worse form of cultural ignorance to be -- like, if I were to tell you, Mumkey, that "all anime is shit", and you'd be like, "But I built my whole career on the idea that anime is good", so you'd be insulted. If I told a black guy that black lives mattered, it's like, everything I've ever talked about, everything that's ever inspired me over the years is the supposition that black lives don't matter, so it's a massive insult to any rapper or any artist of black culture that black lives matter.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a redpill thread magnet.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 7, 2020)

damned if you do, damned if you don't honestly. does any human life matter? its subjective, someone out there thinks we're all shit and don't matter.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 7, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> View attachment 1351027



they got the blood of hundreds of thousands of dead Yankee soldiers to save their pathetic black asses.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 7, 2020)

heathercho said:


> When they matter to other niggers, then they'll matter to me. Until they sort that out, I have no time for their bullshit.


What say you about Blacks that do contribute to society and self worth?

Or those that left that mentality? 

Or do you just hate Blacks?


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 7, 2020)

Black lives only seem to matter when white people kill them. The same outrage should be applied when blacks kill other blacks if people are so concerned about it. From how they treat each other, they don't seem to matter that much.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 8, 2020)

Of course they do! Where else are liberal cucks and rednecks supposed to get their interracial porn from? Asia?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 8, 2020)

This really isn't about basketball Americans but about the (((children of darkness))) needing a backup as the fear of COVID fades.


----------



## Llama king (Jun 8, 2020)

Not objectively


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 8, 2020)

No


----------



## Shark Girl Enthusiast (Jun 25, 2020)

Certain lives matter is a more accurate saying.


----------



## Women should die (Jun 26, 2020)

BLM is literally just an organization dedicated for gibsmedats at this point. There's nothing good about it, literally putting yourself in a victim mentality against the whyte maane for somehow oppressing you is cringe and it's on the same level as a white person saying that the kikes control x and y. Doesn't help either that BLM is literally a Marxist organization too.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jun 26, 2020)

No, but I hate even more every youtuber that has come out of the woodwork to bandwagon on it

Every one of these faggots in a nutshell


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## a6h51 (Aug 11, 2020)

Black Man comes for BLM yelling "All Lives Matter"
Really proud of this guy for saying all of our lives matter. Because in the end, no matter what race, sex, sexual orientation, ethnicity, disability, etc. All of our lives matter.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 11, 2020)

Not as much as white lives mein niggas!


			https://nypost.com/2020/08/11/5-year-old-north-carolina-boy-allegedly-shot-dead-by-neighbor/
		









						Justice for Cannon, organized by Gwen Hinnant
					

On Sunday, August 9th, this precious angel was playing outside with his siblings when he was murdered.… Gwen Hinnant needs your support for Justice for Cannon




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## Overly Serious (Aug 12, 2020)

Of course they do. All lives matter.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> View attachment 1351027


They got to stay in America and weren't deported back to mother Africa.

That's something.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 12, 2020)

The bitter irony of all this is that Black Lives Matter has probably done more to harm the lives of black people in the United States than any other organization in the last twenty years.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Aug 12, 2020)

Things only matter to people, so the question should be to whom do black lives matter.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 12, 2020)

Of course they matter! Here at Racism Incorporated, we believe all black lives matter, I mean without these pavement apes we would be out of business! 

Racism Incorporated happily supports black lives matter, keep on looting and shooting my melanin rich individuals, and we will stay in the golden age for the Company!


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 12, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> What say you about Blacks that do contribute to society and self worth?
> 
> Or those that left that mentality?
> 
> Or do you just hate Blacks?


That you are a rarity. We are not exactly living in an era of sanity here.


----------



## Balr0g (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't answer retorical questions


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Aug 12, 2020)

It's odd. There's a lot of black on black violence, the neighborhood stays quiet when there's crime or a killing and there's as much discrimination within their own people... but once something happens akin to Rodney King or George Floyd then they're as united as can be. Not even my own kind does stuff like this. No decent person deserves to die, regardless of their ethnicity/color. When it comes to the ones that aren't... I sure won't miss them when they're gone.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 12, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The bitter irony of all this is that Black Lives Matter has probably done more to harm the lives of black people in the United States than any other organization in the last twenty years.



Wouldn't that be their real objetive?, to perpetuate the problem so they will keep existing and taking money from donations?


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Black lives suck.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 12, 2020)

No life matters faggot


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 12, 2020)

No. Practically, black lives are pretty disposable IRL and the people with the most power over black lives (blacks) throw them away like used cans of hair grease.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 13, 2020)

No life has inherent value. Nature kills all.


----------



## awoo (Sep 10, 2020)

Every day the media and corporations force "Black Lives Matter" down our throats. So it made me try to think of a time where black lives actually mattered.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 10, 2020)

They mattered as much as anyone else in the 90s and the 2000s.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 10, 2020)

that sure is a thinker


----------



## Fünter (Sep 10, 2020)

DAS RAYSIS


----------



## wry wrangler (Sep 10, 2020)

No Lives Matter.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

A life matters insofar as said life improves the world around them in some fashion.  Some lives matter more than others, simply because they are more impactful on their world.  Someone who creates an important medicine or procedure that eliminates a deadly disease or other debilitating condition, for example.  Some (most, perhaps) people are a net loss to their world.

Black lives, as a generalized rule, cannot matter, because "black" is not a person.  "Black" has done nothing of note.  "Black" has no major contributions to world betterment to its name.  "Black" is a color, a concept, inanimate and inert, possessing no will or desire, exercising no real influence on the world around it.


----------



## Livecorpse (Sep 10, 2020)

They mattered when they were slaves. You killed the man I spent fifty dollars to buy! That was an investment!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 10, 2020)

My life matters.

Doesn't mean the other ones do. This includes any life no matter if it is black or white. #NLM. No Lives Matter. Egoism ftw.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 11, 2020)

When they say "Black Lives Matter", it sounds to me like all Black lives matter. But the martyrs have been seasoned criminals. Which make the Black community look bad. 

The only time we've "mattered" in America were for votes and labor. I'm speaking in a collective sense.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Sep 11, 2020)

They matter for being reliable Democratic voters, and sportsball. Although they're fucking up sportsball now, as well. After Trump likely wins again, I think that's it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 11, 2020)

To their loved ones? Presumably so. In the sense that all human life has an inherent value? Sure. Other than that, I'm not sure what the question means.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 11, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Other than that, I'm not sure what the question means.


I think the question is with all the screeching about "Black lives matter", has there been a time where Black lives actually mattered in America?

Closest I can think of is recognition from entertainment, sports, and the like from many talented Black people. You can go back to the 20th century for that.


----------



## CWCinbed (Sep 11, 2020)

This is probably gonna sound gay, but all lives are equally irrelevant.


----------



## Spatula (Sep 11, 2020)

They will matter less after the elections.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Sep 11, 2020)

They matter as much as any other color (white, yellow, red, ect.). The problem is Black Lives Matter in the current shitshow narrative means _only_ black lives matter and they matter _more _than everyone else's because (insert whatever bullshit reason here).


----------



## awoo (Sep 11, 2020)

someone already made a thread for this. great minds amirite


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 12, 2020)

Black people are fine, it's niggers whose lives don't matter.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

No. lol.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 23, 2020)

There are over seven billion people on this planet. 


No one's life matters at such extreme levels


----------



## Owlman (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes.

Everyone deserves a chance at life.

Unless you fuck kids.

Or animals.

Or anyone without their consent.


----------

